
Ask HN: What technology to use for a small business with web and mobile clients - wbsun
Trying to build a small service with web frontend and mobile app client. It will require account management, optional billing, not much structural data, no strong transactional requirement. What tech stack is easy to start with?
======
atxlurker
Whatever stack you are already familiar with.

For a more in-depth answer you might need to provide more details. For
example, are the mobile clients requiring native application functionality, or
is a mobile (or responsive) web app good enough. If they require native
functionality, are they on a particular platform, or is it a mix.

